# Murphy Gets a Brother! + Murphy Update



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

First off, ol' Murphy is doing great these days. He's well past the one year mark now and recently took up swimming and fetching in the water and of course now he's obsessed and wants to swim every time he sees water. Terrible for him since we live in the desert. He turned into an all around great pup without any issues who is loving and obedient. Murph is around 80lbs right now and just beautiful.









On Thursday I picked up Laramie Von Kellerhaus from Alphatex Kennels. I'm leaning toward changing that first name though. Beautiful facility from a couple that has been breeding GSD's for 40 years and really loves what they do. Laramie comes from Sherman and Locket and is a 12 week old Sable. I've only had him two days but can already see big differences between his and Murphy's personality. Laramie is a go-getter for sure. On our first session where I was going to introduce the clicker he ended up learning Here and Sit....first session. He's going to be a cool lil' guy...probably not that little, his Sire is a giant @ 120lbs.



























Dad, Sherman









Mom, Locket


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Was wondering what Murph was up to, for the last several months! Great to see that all of his early signs of being a great dog, panned out and then some!. Seems like you are now venturing into a working line pup ==> more energy, high drive. It may be a rewarding, but a different experience that what you had raising the Murph; but I'm sure you are up to the challenge. Does this mean old Jethro passed? Hope not. Anyways, great to hear from the Murph again.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Soldes said:


> Was wondering what Murph was up to, for the last several months! Great to see that all of his early signs of being a great dog, panned out and then some!. Seems like you are now venturing into a working line pup ==> more energy, high drive. It may be a rewarding, but a different experience that what you had raising the Murph; but I'm sure you are up to the challenge. Does this mean old Jethro passed? Hope not. Anyways, great to hear from the Murph again.


Thank you! Yea, I can tell its going to be very different than Murph, much less laid back, but that's alright by me. I love that they're going to be able to play as well, although they haven't met yet as my wife is out of town with Murph.
Thank you for asking about Jethro!! He's still around....but he end is very close. I'm having to pick him up to get him on his feet most of the time now and he just lays and lays and lays all day. He doesn't seem to be in pain, just very old.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Funny, I was just wondering about you guys the other day!

Nice to see an update on Murph and glad Jethro is still around. It's tough to watch them getting old. There is a newer member with a dog from an Alphatex sire I believe. Proving to be super smart as well. Look forward to updates on your newest addition and the name change.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Funny, I was just wondering about you guys the other day!
> 
> Nice to see an update on Murph and glad Jethro is still around. It's tough to watch them getting old. There is a newer member with a dog from an Alphatex sire I believe. Proving to be super smart as well. Look forward to updates on your newest addition and the name change.


Thank you! That's so cool that you were thinking about us! Any idea what member that is? I'd love to read their posts....


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh no.....I just searched Alphatex on the site and the results were terrible....really terrible. Oh man. 

Well, all I can say is that I saw the facility and it was very nice. All the dogs I saw were very healthy and happy looking. I don't know what was there I didn't see and I'm not here to promote or defend. At this point for me personally it doesn't make a difference, but that was certainly disheartening to read.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Josh Keller said:


> Thank you! That's so cool that you were thinking about us! Any idea what member that is? I'd love to read their posts....


He hasn't been on here in a while I think. Some people were pretty nasty to him. I speak to him away from here.
Nice guy, cool pup. 
Anyway it's Gowacky. I think. Lol. 

Alphatex is definitely not my cup of tea, but to each their own I guess. I certainly would not want a 120lb partner! Sucked bad enough carrying 85lbs, lol.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> He hasn't been on here in a while I think. Some people were pretty nasty to him. I speak to him away from here.
> Nice guy, cool pup.
> Anyway it's Gowacky. I think. Lol.
> 
> Alphatex is definitely not my cup of tea, but to each their own I guess. I certainly would not want a 120lb partner! Sucked bad enough carrying 85lbs, lol.


Shame, I stay away from here for similar reasons. Pretty harsh crowd here.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That's why we have the ability to block people:smile2:

It's ok though because I have made some great friends on here that I speak to elsewhere now. Most of what goes on here is just the armchair quarterback stuff anyway, if I really need an answer I just go to the person directly. 
I would have been banned ages ago if I actually responded to half these people. But there are some really knowledgeable folks here that will help, so it's worth it.
I wouldn't have been able to do my job if I was thin skinned. Try holding a line in a strike! Now those guys know how to get nasty.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Josh Keller said:


> Oh no.....I just searched Alphatex on the site and the results were terrible....really terrible. Oh man.
> 
> Well, all I can say is that I saw the facility and it was very nice. All the dogs I saw were very healthy and happy looking. I don't know what was there I didn't see and I'm not here to promote or defend. At this point for me personally it doesn't make a difference, but that was certainly disheartening to read.


You made me curious, so I looked at that too. Maybe they got cleaned up after some of that. Congrats on the pup. Did they let you bring him home at 3 wks to stress him with cowboys boots and ridiculous belt buckles?


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Did they let you bring him home at 3 wks to stress him with cowboys boots and ridiculous belt buckles?[/QUOTE]


Don't know is this reply is meant as a joke or not, but if is not, this is the type of snipet that keeps new owners away from this forum. Josh explained at nauseum some time ago, the reason he had to bring Murph to his house way before the normal 8 weeks after he was born; and at that time, people treated him like a criminal for trying to help a co worker in need. The joy of owning this wonderful breed, is sometimes twarted and deflated, by expirienced folks that act as judge, jury and excecutioners. Of course, these folks have never ever made mistakes with their dogs, like us normal humans.. Nice to know that there are perfect dog owners out there, at the ready to condemn and crucify new owners of this great breed, that are trying to do their best.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's just an old joke Soldes.No harm intended.Relax


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Soldes said:


> Did they let you bring him home at 3 wks to stress him with cowboys boots and ridiculous belt buckles?



Don't know is this reply is meant as a joke or not, but if is not, this is the type of snipet that keeps new owners away from this forum. Josh explained at nauseum some time ago, the reason he had to bring Murph to his house way before the normal 8 weeks after he was born; and at that time, people treated him like a criminal for trying to help a co worker in need. The joy of owning this wonderful breed, is sometimes twarted and deflated, by expirienced folks that act as judge, jury and excecutioners. Of course, these folks have never ever made mistakes with their dogs, like us normal humans.. Nice to know that there are perfect dog owners out there, at the ready to condemn and crucify new owners of this great breed, that are trying to do their best.[/QUOTE]
Relax. Go through the intro murph thread again:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...748097-first-gsd-6-weeks-old-meet-murphy.html


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> It's just an old joke Soldes.No harm intended.Relax


Hey thanks for posting in my defense Soldes, its much appreciated. The truth is that Steve was one of my biggest supporters when I was being hammered relentlessly for getting Murph at 6 weeks. Every time it was brought up Steve was on my side. Eventually I just got tired of it and went else where if I wanted any GSD advice, because all I could get here was...."well its probably because you got him at 6 weeks." There are good members here for sure, but the vocal majority is pompous and gets some kind of kick out of portraying themselves as above others. I'm sure now if I asked for advice on the new guy I'd be crucified for not researching Alphatex on the internet and relying on what I saw in person instead.

The other truth of it is, that Steve is jealous he can't pull off a rockin' belt buckle and croc boots!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Josh Keller said:


> The other truth of it is, that Steve is jealous he can't pull off a rockin' belt buckle and croc boots!


Not jealous, of the many things I can't pull off, those aren't two that worry me.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Not jealous, of the many things I can't pull off, those aren't two that worry me.


I rock a Stetson too, make that three you're not worried about!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Josh Keller said:


> I rock a Stetson too, make that three you're not worried about!


Truth is, the list is so long, I quit worrying at all.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I may look pretty good in this recliner the wife bought me though.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Josh Keller said:


> Hey thanks for posting in my defense Soldes, its much appreciated. The truth is that Steve was one of my biggest supporters when I was being hammered relentlessly for getting Murph at 6 weeks. Every time it was brought up Steve was on my side. Eventually I just got tired of it and went else where if I wanted any GSD advice, because all I could get here was...."well its probably because you got him at 6 weeks." There are good members here for sure, but the vocal majority is pompous and gets some kind of kick out of portraying themselves as above others. I'm sure now if I asked for advice on the new guy I'd be crucified for not researching Alphatex on the internet and relying on what I saw in person instead.
> 
> The other truth of it is, that Steve is jealous he can't pull off a rockin' belt buckle and croc boots!


Steve used to help me, often via an online "kick in the pants". I think he might be a good guy, but it gets hard to tell with the layers of sarcasm sometimes.

As I said I know of a pup from Alphatex stock and he is proving to be a smart, sweet natured boy. I am a pretty strong believer that a good dog is a good dog, regardless of what's on paper.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Gowacky wasn’t ever bashed for purchasing the puppy. He explained that the pup was feral (sounds totally different than your experience OP), and the way he was dealing with the pup was less than ideal for a number of reasons. I don’t doubt his heart was in the right place, and never thought he was a bad guy, he just had some questionable ways of handing the dog and never took advice. Seemed like he just enjoyed posting on how he was doing the complete opposite of what was suggested just to taunt people. 

OP, your guy is gorgeous. It’s good to hear that they have cleaned up their act, and are getting on solid ground again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jchrest said:


> Gowacky wasn’t ever bashed for purchasing the puppy. He explained that the pup was feral (sounds totally different than your experience OP), and the way he was dealing with the pup was less than ideal for a number of reasons. I don’t doubt his heart was in the right place, and never thought he was a bad guy, he just had some questionable ways of handing the dog and never took advice. Seemed like he just enjoyed posting on how he was doing the complete opposite of what was suggested just to taunt people.
> 
> OP, your guy is gorgeous. It’s good to hear that they have cleaned up their act, and are getting on solid ground again.


Tuff did not come from Alphatex, just their stock. I think his sire. He is proving to be an exceptional dog though, so hopefully for Josh it's a family trait.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jchrest said:


> Gowacky wasn’t ever bashed for purchasing the puppy. He explained that the pup was feral (sounds totally different than your experience OP), and the way he was dealing with the pup was less than ideal for a number of reasons. I don’t doubt his heart was in the right place, and never thought he was a bad guy, he just had some questionable ways of handing the dog and never took advice. Seemed like he just enjoyed posting on how he was doing the complete opposite of what was suggested just to taunt people.
> 
> OP, your guy is gorgeous. It’s good to hear that they have cleaned up their act, and are getting on solid ground again.


This^ I never saw anyone bash Gowacky. He seemed to have a general idea of what direction he wanted to go and was looking for input. He got a lot of conflicting assessments and advice but no bashing, just people trying to be helpful.


----------



## Josh Keller (Jul 16, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Tuff did not come from Alphatex, just their stock. I think his sire. He is proving to be an exceptional dog though, so hopefully for Josh it's a family trait.


The other thing that bothered me about posting on this site was being treated like I was new to dogs because this was my first GSD. I grew up on a ranch with numerous working dogs. I've owned many strong dogs throughout my life, trained them into excellent and obedient pets. So I have a little perspective about dogs in general, although there's no doubt that the GSD is superior to others in so many ways.
That being said, I'm very impressed with what I've seen from this Alphatex pup, as well as what I saw meeting them and seeing their dogs. Did they have a lot of dogs? Yes, but they were well taken care of, healthy, and showed no signs of abuse or neglect. They were beautiful. This pup appears to be INCREDIBLY intelligent and loyal right out of the gate. We'll see what the future holds, but I'm pretty confident they're breeding good dogs there.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Josh Keller said:


> The other thing that bothered me about posting on this site was being treated like I was new to dogs because this was my first GSD. I grew up on a ranch with numerous working dogs. I've owned many strong dogs throughout my life, trained them into excellent and obedient pets. So I have a little perspective about dogs in general, although there's no doubt that the GSD is superior to others in so many ways.
> That being said, I'm very impressed with what I've seen from this Alphatex pup, as well as what I saw meeting them and seeing their dogs. Did they have a lot of dogs? Yes, but they were well taken care of, healthy, and showed no signs of abuse or neglect. They were beautiful. This pup appears to be INCREDIBLY intelligent and loyal right out of the gate. We'll see what the future holds, but I'm pretty confident they're breeding good dogs there.


Tuffs owner said almost exactly the same thing. Dog is loyal and smart, super smart. Currently working on letting himself in after going pee, which he lets himself out to do. :smile2:

Sometimes, with regards to this forum, I think stuff just doesn't translate well in text. Sometimes I think people are just in moods. There are definitely people who are wanting to help, and will. 
I know when you first got Murph, some of the stuff you were saying was very alarming but again text doesn't always convey the right message. I figure it sometimes takes a bit for the whole story to evolve but usually by then people are gone.
What are you thinking of for a name change?


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Congrats on your gorgeous new pup. They are so exciting yet challenging, take pictures and even videos every day because before you know it they’re just another “big dumb dog” . 

Sometimes you have to ignore the negative and take what is positive. There’s a ton of knowledge to be gained here, but I myself disappeared for quite a while because I witnessed backlash over bully breeds when I own one. She’s an amazing dog and has been my best friend for over 11 years now. But I am so glad I revisited the forums, I have learned so much and there is always more.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I personally came here to see & read about Laramie - let’s refrain from discussing other members and their experiences without their presence / participation / permission.... except for when on topic.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice looking dogs, evidently there is a backstory here but I'm not interested in that. I have a working line gsd myself 5months, love him, good luck with yours. This is my first gsd after having chow's when younger.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Just enjoy the dog you have. He looks great. The only thing I'd caution which I'm sure you're aware of with multiple dogs is be careful with male-male aggression between the two as your newest pup reaches around 2-3 years of age. 

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Super cute puppy! I love his eyes, so focused. Good luck with him


----------

